# Segmated turned



## Dieseldoc (Jun 22, 2018)

All time not spent on pen these are some of my other turning.Open and closed segmented .


----------



## magpens (Jun 22, 2018)

Nice work, Charlie !!!!


----------



## Aces-High (Jun 22, 2018)

Have any pics of these before turning?


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 22, 2018)

Awesome work.


----------



## mark james (Jun 22, 2018)

Sweet!  Thanks for sharing these.  Some day...


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jun 22, 2018)

Really like #3 . Walnut/padouk ?


----------



## mark james (Jun 22, 2018)

G'Day Charlie,

I've done some very simple boxes and bowls, so a newbie.

What tools are you using for the outside and inside.  And are you using different tools for the closed segmented vs the open segments?  Just a few thoughts for the future.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## leehljp (Jun 22, 2018)

Great Looking bowls Charlie! Well Done.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Jun 22, 2018)

Dieseldoc said:


> All time not spent on pen these are some of my other turning.Open and closed segmented .



Left to right 
Walnut-Purple heart
Walnut-Maple with Cherry rim,base.
Walnut-Paduak
Silver Maple- Walnut.

I really like the silver  Maple from Oregon, kind  hard to find but sure turned nice.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Jun 22, 2018)

mark james said:


> G'Day Charlie,
> 
> I've done some very simple boxes and bowls, so a newbie.
> 
> ...



Mark:

For  Closed stuff, just bowl gouges and shear scraping. Turn to 1/4 or less on the walls. The Silver Maple bowl is 1/8 on the walls.

 Open Segments are a different story.

What I do on the lathe when building it out is to turn the inside and out side per my drawing with gouge and sheer scraping as I go. Got to be very careful not to  catch, I have found by using large gouge rubbing the bevel I can keep the tool supported. For the rim on the inside I use a small disc cutter carbide. Again I try for 1/4 or less wall thickness.

I use lot of jigs for cutting, sanding and jig for putting the segments rings together. Major problem is keeping the vessel in axis alignment.

So far I have found trying to make segmented pen due to the small parts is much hard to do.
 Keeping the too;s very sharp.

But if it were easy everyone would make them.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## mark james (Jun 22, 2018)

Dieseldoc said:


> mark james said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers, Mark
> ...



*Yup, I suspect so.  But I'll still try!*  I appreciate the hints.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 23, 2018)

Dieseldoc said:


> *For  Closed stuff, just bowl gouges and shear scraping. Turn to 1/4 or less on the walls. The Silver Maple bowl is 1/8 on the walls.
> Open Segments are a different story.*
> 
> What I do on the lathe when building it out is to turn the inside and out side per my drawing with gouge and sheer scraping as I go. Got to be very careful not to  catch, I have found by using large gouge rubbing the bevel I can keep the tool supported. For the rim on the inside I use a small disc cutter carbide. Again I try for 1/4 or less wall thickness.
> ...



Charlie,

1. How well does silver maple turn and work? 

My daughter had to have a silver maple (20 inch diameter at base) cut down a couple of months ago. I got several pieces 24"- 28" long and sealed the ends. I'm looking forward to using them for bowls and some for other needs.

2. I appreciate the info you gave me on turning. I noticed you mentioned the wall thickness at 1/4" or less on your bowls (without segments); This is making me re-adjust my thinking on bowls as it is easy to focus on shape and design only.
Thanks!


----------



## Dieseldoc (Jun 23, 2018)

leehljp said:


> Dieseldoc said:
> 
> 
> > *For  Closed stuff, just bowl gouges and shear scraping. Turn to 1/4 or less on the walls. The Silver Maple bowl is 1/8 on the walls.
> ...



Hank:

Silver Maple is great wood for tuning,easy to turn and takes a finish very well.

I use Tung oil on all of my bowls.

Cheers

Charlie

F


----------



## FourOaksCrafts (Jun 24, 2018)

Beautiful job! My favorites are the ones with the gaps.


----------



## LouCee (Jun 24, 2018)

Nice work! They all look great but my favorite is the third one.


----------



## mark james (Jun 4, 2019)

I need to get this back on my to-do list.


----------

